# Brenderup or your everyday steel 2H bumper pull



## PineMountDakota (Jan 4, 2010)

I have found a '93 Brenderup Royal TC in my area for $6000 in good shape. Or would I be ok to spend less for your average steel 2 horse bumper pull? The Brenderup empty weight is 1950 lbs and my 14.3 horse weighs around 900. It would be nice to be able to haul 2 horses but not necessary. I am starting to travel more and hate being dependent on others to be able to go somewhere.

Here's what I have:
2004 Dodge Dakota Sport V8 magnum 4X4
Extended cab/wheel base is same as the Dodge Ram
Class III receiver hitch
Transmission cooler and wired trailer brakes/brake controller

What kind of trailers would you be looking at?
Really need to stay around $5000 or less. I really don't like straight loads but if it's roomy (like the brender up which is extra tall) it's better than nothing!


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

Just was in your position until about 3 months ago! I also have a mid-size pick up (Nissan Frontier), and also a V6 Ram truck. I bought a 2 horse straight load Ponderosa. I think the weight of the trailer is 2,000- 2,500 lbs and my horse is a 15 hand, 900 pound QH and both trucks pull him and trailer beautifully so I think you would be fine. Personally I don't like straights either and would have loved a slant but they are more expensive. If you can find a small 2 horse slant in your price range I'd snatch it up real quick. But if not stick with a straight load with a removable divider , which when removed it is basically a stock trailer/ slant and works awesome. Or the Brenderup.. I like those.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Honestly, not enough information did you give.

What you did give...I found this:
_Towing Capacity_: 3,400 - 6,600
And a lot more from here...
_2004 Dodge Dakota Detailed Pricing and Specifications - MSN Autos
2004 Dodge Dakota - Trailer Towing Specs
_ 
A exact engine size, gears, drive train of automatic or manual transmission..your vin # if you go to any dealer or if you purchased new the window sticker will tell you all of the trucks particulars or answer many of those questions.
Once you have those particulars you can then go to look at what that vehicle is rated for.

Once you have those numbers, please realize that when you see "weight limit recommendations" they are for "dry weight" which is a camping or boat trailer NOT a live cargo pull as a horse trailer.

I won't tell you what you should do as only you live with your decisions.
Just use your head and all information put at your disposal by some research to make as informed a decision as is possible.

I know Brenderups are pricey... but that to me is a lot of money for a trailer that is 20+ years old!
I think I would be more concerned at the age of that trailer than the weight you are searching to be under.
Do some very detailed research on the braking system on that brand of trailer at that age...then look at the same things in trailers of other brands of the same age. That is how I would be making comparisons.
As they age I don't care what brand of trailer, they are made of things that weaken, break and need replacing and are outdated in safety features..._ all things to consider when you look at any trailer.

I think the way "newer" trailers are manufactured today you could be looking within the same "weight numbers" or close to them...maybe though newer manufacturing date for the same cost...
:? :? :?

jmo...
_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Horseluvinguy makes a good point about age of trailer vs age (must say I didn't twig on to that when I first read the post). Where I am, a trailer of that age would probably be around $3k (regular trailer not a Brenderup). Perhaps, though the Brenderup is in mint condition and has been exceptionally well maintained???

Is it possible in your area to get a smaller bumper pull (probably 12 ft; maybe 14 ft) stock type trailer. They won't have many amenities but that will mean the price and weight are as low as possible for that type. What you would get out of it is a kind of a slant trailer and the newer ones have sufficient height to them for a horse (6'9'' or 7'0''). I have seen that style, brand new, sell for $7,500 here (just as an fyi). So a newer used one, if you could find one, would definitely fall within your budget.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

For under $6,000 you can get a brand new 2 horse slant load CM Horse Trailer with rubber mats, drop down feed doors, and a tack room. $5k if you skip the feed doors. It's not a high end brand, but popular here in north Texas as an everyday trailer. If you're doing a lot of hauling, you may want something higher end.


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a 1983 Featherlite two horse straight haul that is aluminum with a fiberglass roof, and tack under the manger. I think it weighs around 2300 lbs. I pull it with a 2008 V6 Toyota Tacoma TRD long box. I paid $3500 for it three years ago and I think I could sell it for the same now. I do pull it with two horses. My truck has a 6500 lb towing capacity and my trailer fully loaded is around 5000 lbs. So long story short I think you could find something cheaper than a brenderup that could work with your current truck, you might just need to look around. 

There are also Circle J trailers that make a very lightweight 2 horse slant haul. I don't know if those are sold in the states? I want one.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why would anyone want to spend $5k on a trailer old enough to legally drink beer? Don't care if it is an over-priced Trendyup. Get yourself a nice young gently used steely. Plenty of them out there.


----------



## PineMountDakota (Jan 4, 2010)

I ended up finding a used steel trailer for $2500. 2H Straight load, weights 1800, extra tall even, and had been recently updated by original manufacturer. New padding, floors, tires, new back doors, and a ramp added. I love it!! Pulls great behind the truck too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Pictures????


----------

